# Chimp Challenge poll will you F@H for TPU on May the 4th?



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

*...*

Buck Here: Were still on for the Chimp Challenge if anyone is interested.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd be willing to switch over for a bit.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll jump in. Stopped when the bills got high and i moved to ATi, but this shouldn't hurt. 

I'll see if i can go nVidia for then


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 19, 2010)

What are the details of it?
Do we just have to run F@H like normally for the week? 
Or is it a separate thing that we'd have to sign up for/dl and configure?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

Count me in for sure, although if I still have the HD5670 I won't be doing very good PPD


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2010)

Im down, its just that May means it will be HOT! I have heard of the competition before, but I don't know all the details. 

If its only for a short time I will also move my i7 from Crunching to Fold as well.


----------



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> What are the details of it?
> Do we just have to run F@H like normally for the week?
> Or is it a separate thing that we'd have to sign up for/dl and configure?



hey bub, nope all we would need to do is make a new TPU forum acc, and F@h for that account. 
So say I create an account here on TPU called "TPU-F@H-CC" or something, then I would set up a pass key for it so that al us Bigadv Linux and Notfred folders can utilise our rigs fully.

then we all would need to set up our clients to fold for that nmae for team 50711 for the whole duration of the CC period.
So your config for folding would be 

Name:  TPU-F@H-CC
Team: 50711
passkey: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I would submit this to the event organiser and when the time comes we all alter the config of our clients for a few days and fold like mad 

hope this helps you understand it


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

Count me in, I should be in full force way before that date.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2010)

Pie is going to look ridiculous


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in then!  Let's see if TPU can take the world by surprise! 
After I get my main rig up and running again, would someone be willing to help me out w/ the f@h config on it so I can get the best out of my stuff on it?


----------



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Pie is going to look ridiculous



lol


----------



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I'm in then!  Let's see if TPU can take the world by surprise!
> After I get my main rig up and running again, would someone be willing to help me out w/ the f@h config on it so I can get the best out of my stuff on it?



absolutely


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah why not, count me in 

Post up the details near the time and I will switch my rigs over.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

For this project I will use an i7 920 that I got from the late Jon Magoon and have it fold in his memory. Will switch it back to crunching when the challenge is over.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

If I get an nVida card before the Challenge, I should be able to do 4-5k, otherwise I'm looking at ~1.3k.  I may switch my X4 955 over from WCG, I'll have to think that over


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea I think I'll toss my name in on this, I can't let Bogi take all the praise.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea I think I'll toss my name in on this, I can't let Bogi take all the praise.




I was wondering when the rest of the top five is going follow the trail that I left for themD


Only ones were missing is Buck and Msgclb


KUDOs to 777 for getting this thing started


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I was wondering when the rest of the top five is going follow the trail that I left for themD
> Only ones were missing is Buck and Msgclb
> KUDOs to 777 for getting this thing started



Buck has a vote down for participating, so I think we can count him in too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in. I hope to have a upgrade to my GPU by then


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm in. I hope to have a upgrade to my GPU by then



What are you planing on acquiring?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

is it just one day?

i can my megarig folding for one day.

just need to figure out how to get SMP running on 16 threads.

16 threads + 4gpus should be decent. 

bog... remind me and i'll fold for Loonym as well.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a couple of unregistered 8800GTS 640 that I will be doing a step up once EVGA comes out with their GF100 line-ups. Leaning towards the GTX470 due to the launch pricing:shadedshu Will hopefully have them folding when this challenge starts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What are you planing on acquiring?



no idea yet. Just going to wait to see what catches my eye when i have money in hand thats the way i buy everything


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> is it just one day?
> 
> i can my megarig folding for one day.
> 
> ...




I think it's more like a month or so Steve.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I think it's more like a month or so Steve.



k... my electric bill will be like $400 that month haha


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I think it's more like a month or so Steve.



Really?  I thought that last year it was like 10 days-2 weeks.  But I could be wrong


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

If they follow the same rules from the last time, it's the first team that accumulates 20 Mil wins.

If we get our team average right now (that is if everyone joins), it will take us <20 days to get there. Realistically I say 15 days since I will be adding 50% more to my current PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

Something to think about and I just realized this, the WCG contest will also kick off right about the same time. It will definitely have an affect to the members that are switching to F@H to up their production and help out. Will have to discuss this with BUCK, CP, PaulieG, and others.


----------



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well what ever works for what ever Im glad to see this thread has woken up at last..... and so many keen to participate  Im sure we can work something out 

so at the rate Evga produces 20 million points  I think it will last about 7 days

but if we get a few  TPU dormant folders active we could potentially increase PPD by 100-200% for that week which would be good ha


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

When time comes around i may setup my i7 for a week or 2 for folding to help out more.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2010)

So would I if the pass key issue is taken care of. I was under the impression that the pass key and the user (not IP, nor CPU, but Username) have to match. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll go all in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in, but we have to work out the timing with the WCG team. WE need their horsepower to make this a success. I'll PM Paulieg.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> So would I if the pass key issue is taken care of. I was under the impression that the pass key and the user (not IP, nor CPU, but Username) have to match. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



Yeah, 777 will create a new Username and Passkey, that everyone will have to change their clients over to, when the challenge begins.

EDIT: See post #7


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

To all folders


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah, 777 will create a new Username and Passkey, that everyone will have to change their clients over to, when the challenge begins.
> 
> EDIT: See post #7



Thanks Oliy. I read that post but it still leave me with some doubts. I'm in any way if I home at the time to change pass key and so on.

Edit / update: My RMA'd Giga UD7 is now on-route from Germany. 5 weeks without it, that was hard.

Edit 2: After I blow up my wifes Asus P45 mobo it has been replaced by a new Asus (5PQ SE2) and it refuse to run a slight OC CPU AND a GT250 at the same time. The old one (plain 5PQ) had no problems doing that., it even ran a 9800 GTX. Weak PSU or ? My X58 will run the GTX9800 along side SMP3 (no 64 bit OS) and it will good for +23000 PPD.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not going to be the lone wolf!



> Name: TPU-F@H-CC
> Team: 50711
> passkey: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



777, I'm guessing that you'll submit the above username for a passkey and then inform us when you get it. I know that I'll have some other questions!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm not going to be the lone wolf!



What took you so long to join the party




msgclb said:


> 777, I'm guessing that you'll submit the above username for a passkey and then inform us when you get it. I know that I'll have some other questions!



Something to ponder also, submit that name now so we can start working on the preliminary requirements (10 1920 pointers) so when the challenge starts our -bigadv rigs are set to receive the credits right off the back. I can dedicate a rig to take care of the 10 1920 pointers so LMK


----------



## theonedub (Mar 20, 2010)

^ That's a great catch bog! Maybe other teams wont realize that and we can get a little head start


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

I am in, but I will need help setup some new stuff I plan to own by then to up my production from rookie level.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> What took you so long to join the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinking that maybe while you're off chasing chimps I could cut your lead in half!!! Na, that would be a lousy idea.

I just wasn't that attentive for any chimp challenges.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ^ That's a great catch bog! Maybe other teams wont realize that and we can get a little head start



EVGA knows....they used 5 pages of posts to disscus pass key, possible sabotage usw.. they are prepaired


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 21, 2010)

im in hell I pay the electricity so that doesnt matter! i got i7-89 threads and 2X4890s if I can ever figure out how to fols on the the damn second card damnit! i cant figure it out wtf! also have a core 2 duo 2 threads and an 8800GTS 640mb ill fold on as weel. maybe set up some of my old dells i go layin around. also does f@h use all 8 threads?? cuz my cpu only says 34% usage at all times?? maybe someone here can help with my dual gpu problem got another 4890 on its way from sapphire rma i can throw in for that month as well


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> EVGA knows....they used 5 pages of posts to disscus pass key, possible sabotage usw.. they are prepaired



Crap, I would love to come out ahead of EVGA and their Promo endorsed Folding Team


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Crap, I would love to come out ahead of EVGA and their Promo endorsed Folding Team



We could if everyone listed on the team were actually active.  Hell maybe we should as Wiz to have a TPU holiday and make everyone on the Forum who wants to help, fold for that day at least.


----------



## 777 (Mar 21, 2010)

sorry ive not been around for a day..... pfttttt virgin broadband, yesterday afternoon my broadband went down, then was on then was off, so after numorous telephone calls and expense later, im told my Virgin fibre optic modems faulty, so after several hours of trying to fix it they decide to book an engineer for tomorrow,

So I get up this morning and my line is lit up,so there is BB there just have to reconfigure........ I call Virgin again to get some assistance as I need the MAC add on the modem activated,
 Yet again I get put through to 4 Wrong departments before I get put through to the right one, As I've resided to phoning them through my virgin moble to do it for free now as 0845 No.s seem to be costing loads.
So I get put through to 4 Indian call centres talking to people whos english is terrible,  They dont even really know what fibre optic BB is or how to resolve issues........ I think they still do most of there communication between 2 plastic cups and a piece of string.........  
So I have now given up on Virgin spent 2 hours reconfiguring and hacking My Modem's MAC address re configured it and I have my BB back......perhaps I should look for a job with Virgin.....not 

so I will catch up and post on this thread in a bit  ,


lost 20 hrs of gpu folding too


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 21, 2010)

now that I've got my system rig back up and running, can someone recommend to me what the best configs for folding would be?  I followed the basic guides but I feel like my ppd w/ a 5850 toxic was terrible.  I can't measure it with exact science but I'd say 3-4k per day and my CPU was even worse  

Any suggestions?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

Any idea what an X4 955 @ 3.6ghz would do with SMP2?  I can't be on 24/7, but if it's just a week or so I should be able to do close to 24/7


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what an X4 955 @ 3.6ghz would do with SMP2?  I can't be on 24/7, but if it's just a week or so I should be able to do close to 24/7


If CPU folding only, you should get 6500+ ppd. I have PII's @ 3.1ghz and they produce 5900 ppd.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

Quick question.  I am using my GPU for folding only right now (console based app.).  Is my daily average a bit low for say 20 hours a day of folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Quick question.  I am using my GPU for folding only right now (console based app.).  Is my daily average a bit low for say 20 hours a day of folding?


It depends on which WU's that you have folded. You average does not seem abnormally low.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 21, 2010)

should I be running a multi-core client and a GPU client at 100% simultaneously on one system?  Or should I back the core client down to either 2 single units (or just take the multicore to 50%) to prevent a slowdown on my system?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> should I be running a multi-core client and a GPU client at 100% simultaneously on one system?  Or should I back the core client down to either 2 single units (or just take the multicore to 50%) to prevent a slowdown on my system?



Listed in the Fold@Home starter guild thingy.

The GPU needs some CPU cycles at times to upload and download WU's, but it will only need to use 1 core.  If you can micro manager, set 100% for all cores but 1 and set it at say 50 to 80% en be sure it can handle the download/upload request.  If not, start the Multi-core client and adjust the affinity to to 1 less core.  Then you can still use the computer for web browsing and such and cover this base as well.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 22, 2010)

If it only needs it for a very short time I'll just leave it how it is so I don't break anything lol.  I just thought that it might continually need the cpu to retrieve the downloaded WU like it would if it were just gaming and needed things from the cpu to turn into pretty pictures.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't permanently bottlenecking everything I guess.

Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Listed in the Fold@Home starter guild thingy.
> 
> The GPU needs some CPU cycles at times to upload and download WU's, but it will only need to use 1 core.  If you can micro manager, set 100% for all cores but 1 and set it at say 50 to 80% en be sure it can handle the download/upload request.  If not, start the Multi-core client and adjust the affinity to to 1 less core.  Then you can still use the computer for web browsing and such and cover this base as well.


The GPU always needs CPU cycles whenever it is running. It's best to run the *GPU's on a low priority* and the *CPU on an idle priority*. These setting will maximize your ppd production.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 22, 2010)

How can I get back into the settings to change that after the initial set-up? What's the difference between low and idle priorities too?

Or should I just set the cpu client itself to run at 60-70%?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## human_error (Mar 22, 2010)

the 4th may is my first day in my new job, so my pc will be sitting idle...if i remember to do it, i'll be in (i'll push my cpu to 4ghz for the event too - plus get my htpc and ps3 runnin').


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2010)

human_error said:


> the 4th may is my first day in my new job, so my pc will be sitting idle...if i remember to do it, i'll be in (i'll push my cpu to 4ghz for the event too - plus get my htpc and* ps3 runnin*').



Almost forgot about that, I will have my Slim run as well for the challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If CPU folding only, you should get 6500+ ppd. I have PII's @ 3.1ghz and they produce 5900 ppd.



Excellent!
I may be getting my 8800GT back from the guy I sold it to (trade him the HD5670 for the 8800GT + cash), in which case I should be able to do ~12k PPD for a week or so.  Depending if I have a new cooler by then, I'll clock up the X4 955 as high as I can, and maybe see about getting my friend with a 9600GT to fold for us as well


----------



## 777 (Mar 27, 2010)

23...... come on TPU im sure we can muster a few more to rise to the challange 400 dormant folders there must be a few more yet!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright this thread almost died because the OP had to leave on a short notice. Anyways I'm resurrecting it; so who else is interested in doing this? If you've signed up originally confirm it by posting YES. If we get enough participants I will then submit our application and get the credentials started and pass it on out (username, password, team #, passkey...etc...)


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes


----------



## cauby (Apr 9, 2010)

has anyone talked to w1z?just one of his machines could add a big score to the TPU team...or,and btw,count me in!Just signed on to the TPU team today (had some troubles with it but now i'm ok!)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in. Just tell me when/where to show up.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2010)

yes


----------



## Bot (Apr 9, 2010)

i am in as well. just say when and where, i'll be there


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 9, 2010)

YES!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 9, 2010)

yup yup


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, help me out with our team name.......It has to be related to a Chimp......Post your suggestions

I came up with:.


1. TechBaboonPU


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> OK, help me out with our team name.......It has to be related to a Chimp......Post your suggestions
> 
> I came up with:.
> 
> ...



or baboonPowerUp?
Or ChimpPowerUp
or KongPowerup
or KKPowerUp (king Kong?)


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes

The Donkey Kong Powerup Squad?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2010)

TPU_PanTroglodytes

look up Pan troglodytes


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet, keep 'em coming team. I will pick from your suggestions no later than Sunday and will submit our credentials on Monday.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 9, 2010)

CaesarPowerUp!

The chimp that lead the revolt in Conquest of the Planet of the Apes.  Son of Cornelius and Zira.  Viva la Revolution!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2010)

I no im not contributing but id still like to show support so, couldnt we have a vote on names? or would that be too much hassle to set up? (I dont meen so sound like a dick by that)


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Sweet, keep 'em coming team. I will pick from your suggestions no later than Sunday and will submit our credentials on Monday.



You could also find an image to use as a temporary avatar that could be edited to reflect our chimp challenge for those choosing to participate.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2010)

FiendoPowerUp.

I'm pretty much a bright red baboon ### so it essentially fits the naming convention.

Serious though, I can't think of any right off the top of my head. The only thing I can say thus far is ChimPowerUp (less a p just to be different). I'll keep this working in my mind in case any lightning strikes and I hit gold.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2010)

msgclb said:


> You could also find an image to use as a temporary avatar that could be edited to reflect our chimp challenge for those choosing to participate.



Great Idea and Buck took the lead on that already. 

On a side note, I don't want to create another poll thread to see which team name we are going to use for the challenge. You guys tell me which one is the best choice hands down


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

I like ChimPowerUp


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 10, 2010)

I decided to fold for the Chimp Challange too! Will be fun for sure!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 10, 2010)

fk it ill give it a go too where do i sign up? (that reminded me of star ship troopers for some reason?)


----------



## msgclb (Apr 10, 2010)

For some unfathomable reason I like ChimPowerUp.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 10, 2010)

I just looked at the OCN chimp challenge page and I'd say they are giving away everything but the :shadedshu OCN forum. They have a signup link with over 450 names on it.

Another thing that I noticed looking at their EOC page is one or more of their members are folding on the username they selected for the chimp challenge. If that's legal then I'd suggest we select a name ASAP and start getting our clients running.

Here's a few ideas...
ChimpForTPU
ChimpsForTPU
TPUsChimp
TPUChimps


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2010)

ChimPowerUp

Stop fighting it already. lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

Take this, it's dangerous to go alone.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ChimPowerUp
> 
> Stop fighting it already. lol.



I think this is the best suggestion thusfar


----------



## bogmali (Apr 11, 2010)

ChimPowerUp it is........Unless we get anymore objections


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> ChimPowerUp it is........Unless we get anymore objections



I like it


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 11, 2010)

msgclb said:


> For some unfathomable reason I like ChimPowerUp.



Yeah ..maybe because I have had_ tooo_ much alcohol ..but yeah 

Does anyone know how long this will run?? I have not looked this up... and will be away at the end of May, but if it is still running, then i will take measures to make sure that all is still going.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like it



Buck approves.  No one can argue any further about anything folding related in this case.  Except maybe Bogmali.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Buck approves.  No one can argue any further about anything folding related in this case.  Except maybe Bogmali.


LOL, I looked at a lot of Chimp pics lately on the net and that one is pretty good considering what's out there.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a suggestion for the image.  make the "P" half white and half red.  For the simply people who don't get it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I looked at a lot of Chimp pics lately on the net and that one is pretty good considering what's out there.



That was a joke avatar I made Buck.  But ok, go ahead and use it !  Also, I removed the "troll face" in the other thread if you like it better, and actually have a more serious entry.


----------



## sno.lcn (Apr 12, 2010)

Just want to say I'm super happy to see TPU participating in this.  As one of the original Chimp Challenge founders, I never thought it would grow to include so many teams.  If I didn't fold for team 32 this is definitely where my race points would go


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like it



I like it too.  (my 2 cents)


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright folks since the team name has been approved, I will start folding with it to get the 10 A2 cores out the way for us bigadv folders. I will then post the credentials when I'm done folding the 10 cores.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Alright folks since the team name has been approved, I will start folding with it to get the 10 A2 cores out the way for us bigadv folders. I will then post the credentials when I'm done folding the 10 cores.



Did you mean that you've got a TechPowerUp! username [ChimPowerUP] approved that will compete in the Chimp Challenge?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Did you mean that you've got a TechPowerUp! username approved that will compete in the Chimp Challenge?



I think so, I'm pretty sure we've decided on ChimPowerUp


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Did you mean that you've got a TechPowerUp! username [ChimPowerUP] approved that will compete in the Chimp Challenge?



You know that's what I meant


----------



## harlam357 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Team TPU!!!

harlam357 here... Team Captain for overclockers.com - Team 32.  I see you all are very interested in Chimping this year.  I think that's awesome!!!

What I need is your Team Captain to contact me here via PM so I can put your Captain in touch with the other Team Captains.  Definitely the sooner the better. 

I also just posted up a thread on HFM.NET - my Client Monitoring Application for Folding@Home.  Hopefully your mods won't think it looks to "spamish" and post it here so I can continually share updates with you all in the future. 

Thanks TPU!
-H


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 17, 2010)

hey guys im interested in joining this challenge for tpu i should be able to fold my gtx 470 and possibly my gtx 280


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey guys im interested in joining this challenge for tpu i should be able to fold my gtx 470 and possibly my gtx 280



Sweet....We will let you know for sure and will post pertinent info


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

I will, should be getting some nVidia power for then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, Thanks to *bogmali* we are all set for the 2010 Chimp Challenge. Bring everything you got whether it is SMP, SMP2, GPU, or -bigadv. This will be a great contest with our nemesis HWC joining as well. Once the rules are official, I will post in a new thread for the Chimp challenge. Thanks for everyone's hard work coordinating this and a special thanks to *777* for starting the initial thread. We hope you come back to join us someday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey guys im interested in joining this challenge for tpu i should be able to fold my gtx 470 and possibly my gtx 280



Hopefully they fix the problems with F@H on the GTX4xx by then.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 20, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hopefully they fix the problems with F@H on the GTX4xx by then.



I think that you should F@H with ATI to that.


----------



## harlam357 (Apr 23, 2010)

The rules should be nailed down TPU... your captain should be posting them soon.  I look forward to a good race!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Any idea yet when this is supposed to start?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea yet when this is supposed to start?



5 May I believe unless BUCK posts something different


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 23, 2010)

Waiting on the official word for the rules. Then I will close all Chip Challenge threads and create the "official" ChimPowerUp thread! It will be an honor folding with all of you!


----------



## KieX (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll hopefully get a new Nvidia card to increase my PPD just before the challenge begins. See you there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 25, 2010)

once i get the info and this starts i am going to be taking my i7 off of crunching and folding on it along with my 8800GT and X2 4200


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be in if F@H can get the GPU3 ATI client out the door intime


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hopefully they fix the problems with F@H on the GTX4xx by then.



heard they are getting the gpu 3 client ready for release very shortly which is what you'll need for F@Hing on the 470 unfortunatly it wont be supported under gpu2 client


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Who should we PM for the passkey for SMP2 or -bigadv?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Who should we PM for the passkey for SMP2 or -bigadv?



Yours truly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yours truly



when the challenge starts (day before or same day) could you PM me with the passkey please so i can get the i7 switched (also will serve as a reminder)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yours truly



YGPM


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

Passkey sent to BUCK, El Fiendo, and Ion.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Passkey sent to BUCK, El Fiendo, and Ion.



I don't know if I'm missing something, but I don't have a PM or email from you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something, but I don't have a PM or email from you


Fixed


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Fixed



Thanks Buck!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something, but I don't have a PM or email from you



 I forgot to include the "[]" on your username:shadedshu

Thanks for the redirect BUCK


----------



## theonedub (Apr 27, 2010)

If I still have my other i7 I will see about letting it run at least partially during the competition. Prefer to leave my main i7 on WCG. 

I suppose I need the passkey for that i7, thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If I still have my other i7 I will see about letting it run at least partially during the competition. Prefer to leave my main i7 on WCG.
> 
> I suppose I need the passkey for that i7, thank you.


YGPM re: passkey


----------



## Bot (Apr 27, 2010)

will everybody get a passkey or will it publicized here?
how long will the challenge go?
and ChimPowerUp will be the username for everybody, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Bot said:


> will everybody get a passkey or will it publicized here?
> how long will the challenge go?
> and ChimPowerUp will be the username for everybody, right?



Official 2010 Chimp Challenge Thread


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

Gentlemen, closing this thread down and presenting to you a new home for the next 30+ days..

*Official 2010 Chimp Challenge Thread*


----------

